# 2nd Annual Gough's Sydney Beer Tour - Tips?



## Gough (6/1/05)

G'day fellas,

After the raging success of last year's inaugural tour, a very select group of tasters (well, me and the old man to be honest  ) are again heading to the big smoke on Saturday to do some serious tasting of hopefully the best on offer.

Probably start with an LCPA on tap at the Australian, along with whatever other interesting beers they currently have, and then move on to other options including the Lowenbrau cafe, Malt Shovel cafe on King St wharf, maybe th Belgian Beer Cafe and if desperate after their dud effort last year, the Lord Nelson. I'd really hoped to include the new Redoak cafe but they are apparently closed until the 10th :angry: 

Any other suggestions fellas? How hard is it to get to Paddy's Brewery by train/public transport, and are any of Gerard's brews on tap to make it worthwhile? Am I missing anywhere obvious?

All help gratefully appreciated. Will report in full.

Shawn.


----------



## Doc (6/1/05)

Sounds like a great day Gough.
My only addition in the area you are in would be Harts pub in between the Lowenbrau and the Malt Shovel for the St Arnou brews.
Just head down Harrington Street when leaving the Lowenbrau (parrallel with George) and when you see the Bushells tea building/Giovannis Pizza restaurant (Grovenor Place), turn right and look up the street to see Harts.

Have a great day.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gough (6/1/05)

Thanks for that Doc, will definitely add it to the itinerary.

Shawn.


----------



## Gerard_M (7/1/05)

Gough
To get to Paddy's just get off the train at Flemington and walk through the markets.
On tap this weekend we should have Choc Porter,Amber,Brewers Delight,Black Ale, & Ceylonese Pale Ale.
If you are wandering around Darling Harbour drop into the Pumphouse for the Thunderbolt & St Peters Blonde.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Gough (7/1/05)

Thanks Gerard. 

I don't know the markets at all, so I'm assuming there is only one way 'through the markets' when we get off the train at Flemington? I'm sure we'll work it out. Looking forward to the beers - the tap list sounds excellent!

Shawn.


----------

